# Mystery floating plant identified



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I got the mystery floating plant identified: Hygroryza aristata - Floating Grass.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks like a good match to me.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Good to know Robert. You gave me one awhile back and it has had a steady growth. Great for baby cherries to hide in my community tanks.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Too bad it didn't grow well for me, I really like the way it looks. My light is probably not high enough. Maybe next spring I can get a start of it for my outdoor propagation pond.

--Michael


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

With both h difformis and polysperma in your tank, it might have just been outcompeted for nutrients. 

And/Or ... as a floater, it won't be CO2 limited, but I noticed the samples at the last meeting, as well as the pictures above, show obvious deficiencies. As a fast grower, it will show deficiency quicker than other plants, especially since it has such efficient access to CO2, and is so close to the lighting. Thus, photosynthesis in this plant will probably be occurring at a higher rate than most plants in the tank, so it's nutrient demand is very high. If the water column is deficient in nutrients, or the competition for those nutrients is high, the floater will suffer first.

To kick a dead horse a bit, this is why Mr. Barr recommends some dosing even for NPT types, as it will allow you to grow plants that you might not otherwise.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

"To kick a dead horse a bit, this is why Mr. Barr recommends some dosing even for NPT types, as it will allow you to grow plants that you might not otherwise.[/QUOTE]

I see your point. I also have trouble with frogbit. And I now notice holes in the oldest leaves of the _Hygrophila_ species. What would you suggest?

--Michael


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

1/8 tsp KNO3 twice a month $3/lb
1/32 tsp KH2PO4 twice a month $6/lb

$9 total for 1 lb of each, which is roughly the price of a bottle of Flourish, but will last significantly longer.

This place ships USPS, so it is cheap shipping:

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=infopage2


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

So you think the problem is macronutrients rather than micros?


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Pinholes will be potassium. 

Micros from the tap should be sufficient for an NPT. You replenish those with top off. No amount of top off with tap is going to replenish the macros to any useful level.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

I have this from Texgal as well


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep! That is it! Good detective work!


----------

